# Another "tool gloat", hey, it's Christmas right???



## ScrapMetal (Dec 22, 2012)

Just had this delivered yesterday...




As you can see it's a used Holdridge 8-D Radii Cutter.  It should work perfectly with my 11" South Bend.  I got what I think was a great deal on it and couldn't pass it up.  :biggrin:

-Ron


----------



## Old Iron (Dec 22, 2012)

Now that's a fancy Xmas present, I saw one on ebay but it was out of my pocket range. Any way nice score.  Paul


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice score!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## courierdog (Dec 23, 2012)

Some People just have to suffer so badly during the Christmas Season. LOL


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks guys.  Nothing like getting "new" toys to play with.  :biggrin:  While I'm at it, here is another little acquisition, this one from e-bay:




I was considering building one but by the time I got the raw materials and some extra tooling that I'd need to finish it properly, it was cheaper just to pick up a used one off the bay.

-Ron


----------



## 8ntsane (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice Score Ron

I guess you deserve the (You Suck) :thumbzup::thumbzup::drink2:
Those are probably the best out there. ya done good :thumbsup:


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Dec 24, 2012)

I am unfamiliar with this tool, how do you set it up and use it?


----------



## jgedde (Dec 24, 2012)

ScrapMetal said:


> Just had this delivered yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm guessing from the looks of it that it's a very high end ball turning fixture (amongst other radii)?  Nice score!  It doesn't even look like it's ever been used!  Definitely worth a "you suck!"

John


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 24, 2012)

Pontiac Freak said:


> I am unfamiliar with this tool, how do you set it up and use it?



Which, the radii cutter or the zero-center?

The zero-center is used like a coaxial indicator on a mill.  You mount the stepped post in your quill using a collet or end mill holder.  A dial indicator is attached to the left side (in the pic) of the block.  You can then use it to center a circle or other misc. pieces to the quill.  Here's a similar one from Enco's website:




The radii cutter is just that.  The big crescent shaped thing is attached to the compound/cross slide of a lathe and is used to cut a radius/circle/globe.  Here's a pic from Holdridge's web site:


Hope that helps,

-Ron


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Dec 25, 2012)

that answers it, thanks!


Nice tooling!


----------



## Tamper84 (Dec 25, 2012)

Very nice and cool!!!

Chris


----------



## jgedde (Dec 25, 2012)

ScrapMetal said:


> Which, the radii cutter or the zero-center?
> 
> The zero-center is used like a coaxial indicator on a mill.  You mount the stepped post in your quill using a collet or end mill holder.  A dial indicator is attached to the left side (in the pic) of the block.  You can then use it to center a circle or other misc. pieces to the quill.  Here's a similar one from Enco's website:
> 
> ...



Holy frijole, Ron!  I'll say it again: you suck!  

John


----------



## jumps4 (Dec 25, 2012)

nice finds, post some in use pics or vids when you can
steve


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 26, 2012)

jumps4 said:


> nice finds, post some in use pics or vids when you can
> steve




Will do!  Now I just have to figure out how I'm going to attach the radii cutter to my lathe, the t-slot on the compound or the one on the slide. :thinking:  I'll probably use the zero-set to check the tailstock on my lathe.  If I do I'll post pics of that as well.

-Ron


----------



## Themayor (Dec 26, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## AR1911 (Dec 26, 2012)

I picked up one of the Holdridge radius cutters a few weeks ago (along with a $100 shaper).  I did not realize until I got home that it was a $1000 tool, for which I gave $40.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 26, 2012)

AR1911 said:


> I picked up one of the Holdridge radius cutters a few weeks ago (along with a $100 shaper).  I did not realize until I got home that it was a $1000 tool, for which I gave $40.



Wow!  That was a steal at $40.  These things are fairly pricey and although I've wanted one since I got my lathe I never thought I'd find one that could "justify" price-wise.  The 8-D goes for about $2000 new and I got this lightly used one for just over six bills + shipping.  No where near the kind of deal you got but still a fair price.

-Ron


----------



## AR1911 (Dec 27, 2012)

Well, it was missing some pieces, and no wood case. It's also a smaller model than yours, but I haven't figured out which model. At any rate it's about right for my 9" and 10" lathes. It had all the main pieces. Very light rust.
I was a lot more excited about the shaper


----------



## Wagon173 (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't even know how to use the darn thing but it looks purrdy and now I want one!  I think I have a problem...


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jan 2, 2013)

Wagon173 said:


> I don't even know how to use the darn thing but it looks purrdy and now I want one!  I think I have a problem...



I feel for you, I,m afraid I suffer from the same disease. 



AR1911 said:


> Well, it was missing some pieces, and no wood case. It's also a smaller model than yours, but I haven't figured out which model. At any rate it's about right for my 9" and 10" lathes. It had all the main pieces. Very light rust.
> I was a lot more excited about the shaper



Still a great deal.  A little Evapo-rust and it'll be good as new.  You can probably make some of missing parts.  On the other hand, I've also got a thing for shapers. (see comment about disease above  )   Hopefully I'll get back to putting my 16" Queen City back to working order in the near future.

-Ron


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards (Jan 3, 2013)

I have an import one of these that I've used quite a lot. It's an OK tool, but I recently bought a Mitutoyo version like yours, and it's significantly better made. A co-worker bought an import version that was almost unusable due to slop and binding.



ScrapMetal said:


> Thanks guys.  Nothing like getting "new" toys to play with.  :biggrin:  While I'm at it, here is another little acquisition, this one from e-bay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

